# Anyone familiar with the Nikon M 35S?



## Mitica100

This camera is a special camera for microscope use. I have been given one and it's pretty weird, no viewfinder, no lens (although can use any 39mm LTM lens) and has the ability of shooting either full frame or half frame.

Is anyone familiar with such beast?


----------



## ksmattfish

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> and has the ability of shooting either full frame or half frame.



On the same roll?  Or do you have to decide when you load it?  Sounds interesting.  Put a really wide angle lens on it, and make some marks on top showing your angle of view.  Without the viewfinder I bet it's very pocketable.


----------



## Mitica100

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> On the same roll? Or do you have to decide when you load it? Sounds interesting. Put a really wide angle lens on it, and make some marks on top showing your angle of view. Without the viewfinder I bet it's very pocketable.


 
Yeah, it has a button on top where you can adjust the frame (full or half). I might need to find a lens with a shutter in order to use it b/c the camera itself has no shutter (no curtains).















The red arrow points to the frame selector.


----------



## Mitica100

Well, I found out from one of my IDCC (Internet Directory of Camera Collectors) buddies, who is a Nikon specialist, that the camera actually has no shutter, which goes on the lens contraption. The shutter button seen atop is for preventing double exposures. There is a black metal slide which needs to come up for exposures and come down for changing the film. It's a really neat camera albeit unusable. However... Being that I am a collector... 

Clarification in regards to the usefulness of the camera, as one can see from the pics above, it can be used for pinhole photography. You know... the small aperture long exposure time thingie...


----------



## usayit

I'm convinced that you can find anything on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Nikon-M-35S-Bod...ryZ48556QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ksmattfish

You could make it into a pinhole camera.


----------



## Mitica100

usayit said:
			
		

> I'm convinced that you can find anything on ebay:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Nikon-M-35S-Body-with-AFM-Microflex_W0QQitemZ3875590835QQihZ017QQcategoryZ48556QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
Yeah, that's the baby. It's got the Microflex lens/shutter assembly for microscope work.


----------

